
A progressive migration from Backbone to Vue.js - gregorymichael
https://snipcart.com/blog/progressive-migration-backbone-vuejs-refactoring
======
jaredcwhite
This is a really good illustration of why Vue.js is such a big deal. It's very
easy to pull in incrementally into an existing codebase. I'm working on a very
large Rails installation right now that has an old-school front-end basically
cobbled together with jQuery, and rather than throw out several years of
effort just to get the "new shiny", we're adding Vue.js in as needed in parts
of the app undergoing new development. Eventually we'd like to go back and
start rewriting older features as well.

Long story short, getting Vue.js, jQuery, and even Turbolinks to play together
nicely was actually not hard, and the rapid pace of development now and the
ease at which Vue.js can be used without throwing away all existing domain
knowledge in the front-end is impressive. As both a Ruby and a Javascript
developer, I've always had a love-hate relationship with the latter, but
programming JS using Vue has made doing front-end code way more fun. :)

